# U.S.A. Expat on a Sojourno needing Fiance VISA



## ACM (Oct 1, 2011)

hello all

i'm a US Citizen living/working in Italy and with a Missione VISA or have a Sojourno. i have a woman who is from Chile and i would it for her to stay with me. is there such a thing as a Fiance VISA? if so, what other avenues are there for me to take so that she can be with me?

Thanks


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 5, 2011)

So if you have a "permesso di soggiorno" you could theoretically apply for others of your family to join you in Italy - it is called "ricongiungimento familiare".

I am not sure though if you can do this with your own type of permesso and if whether your fiance counts as family.

The website - in Italian - called Stranieri in Italia has a lot of info. I suggest you take a look and see if you find whether this type of visa/permit for your fiance is possible: Ricongiungimenti familiari: la guida illustrata - Stranieri in Italia


----------

